# Good eve all



## Shell1670 (May 30, 2020)

I'm the owner of a mk1 TT, 225, in denim blue. My first TT, wanted one ever since driving my mates about 8 Yr ago.
Brilliant motor, but since lockdown she's been on the drive in bits. Thought whilst I can't go anywhere other than work, might aswell get the timing belt done and various suspension components replaced. Now she's taking shape.

Look forward to seeing everyone's build, getting ideas and asking for info.

Stay frosty.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

